# Reaction to furry community



## Cheeto-Dorito (Jun 22, 2019)

My reaction to the furry community when I got in too deep





Edit: Obviously some people didn’t read “my reaction to the furry community when I got in too deep”. This video was NOT a personal attack against the furry community overall. This video was about going in too deep and discovering the crazy stuff within the community (and my reaction). I’m not the only person who had this reaction when discovering this stuff and I know it. Learn to laugh at yourself. Lighten up XD. It’s funny (not a personal attack).


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 22, 2019)

Sometimes I think this clip should play when completing the reCaptcha.






Oddly enough furries are mentioned in the comments for the video...


----------



## Cheeto-Dorito (Jun 22, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> Sometimes I think this clip should play when completing the reCaptcha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it XD


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Jun 23, 2019)

Cheeto-Dorito said:


> My reaction to the furry community when I got in too deep


Wow, how insulting.... kero the wolf? Really? How disgusting, bleh!


----------



## Cheeto-Dorito (Jun 23, 2019)

Brooks Dotson said:


> Wow, how insulting.... kero the wolf? Really? How disgusting, bleh!



I assume that 1 dislike was from you XD. I don’t think you read the description and you took this video as a personal attack against you (which it’s not). This video was about when I discovered crazy shit in the community when I went in too deep. It had nothing to do with the furry community overall, only a few of the crazy stuff I found in it.


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Jun 23, 2019)

Cheeto-Dorito said:


> I assume that 1 dislike was from you XD. I don’t think you read the description and you took this video as a personal attack against you (which it’s not). This video was about when I discovered crazy shit in the community when I went in too deep. It had nothing to do with the furry community overall, only a few of the crazy stuff I found in it.


I mean it's technically true, doesn't mean it's a personal attack because it's not, and plus kero is old news, just let him be forgotten anyways


----------



## Cheeto-Dorito (Jun 23, 2019)

Brooks Dotson said:


> I mean it's technically true, doesn't mean it's a personal attack because it's not, and plus kero is old news, just let him be forgotten anyways



Nah Kero is pretty recent (within the last year or two). Pretty horrifying experience discovering a weirdo like that was in the community when you first join XD. Again not a personal attack on all furries. Just horrifying.


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Jun 23, 2019)

Cheeto-Dorito said:


> Nah Kero is pretty recent (within the last year or two). Pretty horrifying experience discovering a weirdo like that was in the community when you first join XD. Again not a personal attack on all furries. Just horrifying.


I meant in months of course, but whatever, and yeah i agree it can be quite horrifying because it's like mining; dig too deep and you'll be in for a nasty surprise


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jul 4, 2019)

too damn used to the internet to be surprised anymore.

all i'm thinking is, why didn't they use a book to protect themselves or attempt to fight off or disarm their assailent.


----------



## Cheeto-Dorito (Jul 17, 2019)

Sam A Wamm said:


> too damn used to the internet to be surprised anymore.
> 
> all i'm thinking is, why didn't they use a book to protect themselves or attempt to fight off or disarm their assailent.



That’s his Dad. It’s hard to explain without spoiling the story.  It’s a Korean movie about friendship (no joke XD) called “Shoot me through the heart”.


----------



## Cheeto-Dorito (Jul 17, 2019)

Rusty_Raccoon said:


> my reaction



What is that?


----------

